

Building an iOS weather app with Angular and ClojureScript - swannodette
http://keminglabs.com/blog/angular-cljs-mobile-weather-app/

======
poxrud
Are you using phonegap to get the web app running on iOS?

~~~
lynaghk
Yep, it's about 1200 lines of ClojureScript and 2000 lines of SASS, packaged
up for distribution via PhoneGap. We will probably cut an android version
soon.

------
mrbbk
BEAUTIFUL!

